# Joomla: Selbsterstelltes Javascript integrieren



## Sempervivum (10. September 2014)

Hallo,
kenne mich mit CMS und speziell Joomla überhaupt noch nicht aus. Ich habe eine Joomla-Seite, bei der eine Galerie, offenbar Joomgallery, verwendet wird. Diese möchte ich mit Javascript erweitern. Habe den Quelltext soweit analysiert, dass ich sagen kann, dass sich mein Vorhaben realisieren lässt. Wäre es eine statische Seite, wäre es kein Problem, aber bei einem CSS werden die Seiten ja, AFAIK, durch PHP generiert. Meine Frage ist nun, wenn ich ein Javascript schreibe, ob ich das dann in die Seite integrieren kann. Kann man beim Editieren einer vorhandenen Seite ein selbsterstelltes Javascript einbinden?
Freundliche Grüße - Ulrich


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. September 2014)

Hallo,
klar geht das. Ich erstelle mir gerne in meinem Template eine Modulposition kurz vor dem schließenden Body-Tag für Javascripts.
Nun erstellst du dir ein Custom-Modul und dort schreibst du dein Javascript rein. Je nach eingesetztem Editor kann es hier aber dazu kommen das dein JS nicht übernommen wird.
Dieses Modul weißt du nun dem Menüpunkt zu unter welchem deine Galerie aufgerufen wird.

Ich habe dir mal ein mod_custom override hochgeladen. Den das standard mod_custom wrappt jeden Inhalt mit einem Div. Dieses Div ist aber bei einem JS unnötig.
Kopiere den Ordner in der Zip in den HTML-Ordner deines Templates und wähle dann unter Modules in Joomla „Eigene Inhalte (Leeres Modul)“ hier dann im Bereich „Erweiterte Optionen“ unter „Alternatives Layout“ das Override mit Namen „customjs“ auswählen.

Grüße


----------

